# Anyone else here from Oz?



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

theres lots of Australians on here 
haha like me


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome! 

I wanna see just how many there are on here, so, come on Australians and say hiii  XD lol


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm an Aussie!!! I just moved to Texas a year ago.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm Australian!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

sarahver said:


> I'm an Aussie!!! I just moved to Texas a year ago.


Awww lol why did you move?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

My family has lived here for years and I wanted to be closer to them for a bit. Plus I had an opportunity to go to graduate school here so can't pass that up hey?! I am from Melbourne and starting to get a little homesick now! I'll be back one day...


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Aw well that makes sense and i hope you come back - I bet you miss the stinking hot summers we are having down here atm ugh lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha it hasn't been that hot over here yet today its nice and cool 27 degrees woo


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Another West Aussie here.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

RedTree said:


> haha it hasn't been that hot over here yet today its nice and cool 27 degrees woo


Aw lucky! Over here it has been really hot... :-wink:


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too! West Aussie here too.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

HorseChic said:


> Aw well that makes sense and i hope you come back - I bet you miss the stinking hot summers we are having down here atm ugh lol


Well funny that you mention it actually. When I got here it was winter and everyone was warning me about how hot it would get during summer. I was all 'yeah no worries, can't be worse than the heat we get back home'

It was.

Oh my goodness, from May to August it is 100 degrees EVERY DAY (37 degrees celcius). No cool change. No relief. I was working horses every day during the summer holidays and had heat stroke three times! I have never had heat stroke in my life!!!

Anyway, good to know who the fellow Aussies are. I am jealous of all you Western Aussies, it is so beautiful over that way - Perth and surrounding suburbs, Margaret River, Broome. If I ever move back Perth would be high on my list for sure!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Anyway, good to know who the fellow Aussies are. I am jealous of all you Western Aussies, it is so beautiful over that way - Perth and surrounding suburbs, *Margaret River,* Broome. If I ever move back Perth would be high on my list for sure!


That's where I live! Haha.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

HowClever said:


> That's where I live! Haha.


One of the most beautiful spots in the world!! Mmmm, love the wine too


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Well funny that you mention it actually. When I got here it was winter and everyone was warning me about how hot it would get during summer. I was all 'yeah no worries, can't be worse than the heat we get back home'
> 
> It was.
> 
> ...



I never thought it would be hotter over there! Well thats interesting...  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## showrider (Dec 9, 2010)

I am from Aussie, 

Melbourne, Where is everyone else in AUS from ?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Queenslander here!


----------



## showrider (Dec 9, 2010)

:lol: Melbourne


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

NSW over hereee


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Canberran here


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

bathurst and sydney


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> Canberran here



Nice one!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I am. Though im not on the forum much these days..


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Aw, that sux... I really love your avatar btw!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brisbane, QLD here!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Pittsworth, QLD (and so is Crackrider another memeber on here)
YAAAAY!!! LOL


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! as you knowwwww    :


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hahah yuss PintoTess and you live quite near me which is epiccc


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Really?? where abouts are youu?


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

i live near Glenworth which is near(ish) Cessnock


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah its about 2 hours away i think


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

but still hahah


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

QUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENSLANDER! 
(Central Qld, The 'Gool)


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

There are so many QLDers on this board!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

NEWWWWW SOOOUUUTTTTHHHH WAAAAALLLLLERRRRSSSSEEEERRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hehe yes!! I wish there were more people from the great NSW!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yah me tooooo!!! 
ilovemymare is, i ride with her.
Brookebum too, i ride with her
Fifi bay is as well,she my Bff


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Kooool


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

You guys are so cute. Do you all go to PC?

Just want to add that Melbourne kicks **** over Sydney any day of the week. Sorry but someone had to say it...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*sheepish smile* yah i do 
but i am starting showing next year!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey don't be sheepish, I didn't mean it like that at all! PC is a great way to learn and if I remember correctly it is a lot cheaper than paying for expensive clinics etc. It just reminded me of the good old days that's all!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I dont do PC *blush* lol


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Pffff so.....not doing PC is something to be extra proud of LOL
Sorry I went to school with alot of pony clubbers and I cant stand them....I mean I know they are not all like that but.......


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, PintoTess is awesome at anything anyhow...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Pffff so.....not doing PC is something to be extra proud of LOL
> Sorry I went to school with alot of pony clubbers and I cant stand them....I mean I know they are not all like that but.......


 
gee that made me feel better. PC has taught me how to move up through the levels and just remember, many olympians started off at PC.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I want to do PC but i need my own horse


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It is fun and i met many of my friends there, Jenna (i think), maddie, abbey, and everyone like that.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh dont get me wrong I def see the benefits of PC.....I've just had some bad brushes with pony clubbers, riding instructors.....etc 
I'd much rather just plodding around doing my own thing or training in my own space without being nagged or being watched


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Nah its fine


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

*i am and caitlinpalomino is 2*

*AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE ooo*


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm in PC! And EA and a few dressage clubs and I was in IEQ (Interschool Equestrian Queensland) until grade 12 finished... PC is an awesome way of meeting new friends - most of my friends have come from horse riding. 

I can understand how you feel though Kiki, there are a few completely rank pony clubbers and instructors out there (thank god there's only a few). We had a volunteer instructor turn up to an eventing clinic once, see the group (Five beginners, and me on a novice dressage horse that refuses to jump) and go "I refuse to teach flat work to a bunch of beginners" and walk out. I'd still take PC over IEQ, and EA any day.

Hey HorseChic, are you looking for a schoolmaster to do pony club on? I can possibly lease you one if you want.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

ellygraceee said:


> Hey HorseChic, are you looking for a schoolmaster to do pony club on? I can possibly lease you one if you want.


That would be great! PM me


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow awesome Horsechic!! that would be good for you!!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hahah yep but i gotta discuss it with her first


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yah  but...where is she is Australia? that may be a bit of a problem. and also how are you going to get the horse to and from PC? do you have a float? are you getting a ride with someone else? where will you keep it? will you agist at glenworth? (would be awesome if you do get this horse on lease, but just keep in mind these questions and othes )


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

ahah yeah so many questions :/


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Well if you don't ask, you'll never know. =] 
I'll send you a PM with more details.
At the moment I'm really just looking for a loving home to feed (I say that because he always thinks with his stomach haha!) and adore him. He's gotten too old for me to continue competing and with his attitude towards me making him work hard, he's not going any further than elementary anyway (although Tor Van Den Berg seems to think he can go higher).
Oh, and I'm currently located in CQld but there is a strong possibility that I'll be relocating to NSW next year for a job.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm sure that Horsechic will be very happy to hear this.


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

im in NE Vic

any of you in HRCAV? Coming to TTT Show?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

nope  love your avatar


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

hey ellygrace, what part of central QLD are you in? i'll be sure to wave in your direction when i visit the parents in springsure!


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> nope  love your avatar


cheers 

your's is gorgeous too! im not a fan of coloured horses but that one is spunky


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

i agree with PintoTess ,your avatar is so cute!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

jazir1787 said:


> cheers
> 
> your's is gorgeous too! im not a fan of coloured horses but that one is spunky


 
awww thanx  too flasy for ya aye:lol:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hehe spunky  lol Tess is so cute


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

she's a princess in her own mind lol D:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

lol D:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh my D: was meant to be a


----------



## Kano32 (May 16, 2010)

Southern NSW! Yerong Creek if you want to be precise


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

Kano32 said:


> Southern NSW! Yerong Creek if you want to be precise


aha!

I hall wave at you on my way through on friday! ill b traveling from albury > illabo...


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a Aussie wanna be! Sorry, I want to visit Australia so bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

mbender said:


> I'm a Aussie wanna be! Sorry, I want to visit Australia so bad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You could come here to visit in the holidays...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

you wont be dissapointed!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> you wont be dissapointed!


 i agree lol


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish I could! What terrible or dangerous animals/insects do you guys have there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

drop bears lol! no just joking we dont.
we have really no animals that come stalking in your yard of a night, like lions and cougars and that, but i see deer down the end of our driveway occasionly and owls and that. Im allergic to mosquitos so to me they are dangerous, then we have the dreded bull ants!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> drop bears lol! no just joking we dont.
> we have really no animals that come stalking in your yard of a night, like lions and cougars and that, but i see deer down the end of our driveway occasionly and owls and that. Im allergic to mosquitos so to me they are dangerous, then we have the dreded bull ants!


:lol: Dont forget the spiders... :wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

and then big man eating spiders!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

PintoTess said:


> drop bears lol! no just joking we dont.
> we have really no animals that come stalking in your yard of a night, like lions and cougars and that, but i see deer down the end of our driveway occasionly and owls and that. Im allergic to mosquitos so to me they are dangerous, then we have the dreded bull ants!


ROFL!!!! Theres the sign of a true Aussie when thats the first thing they think of.......followed by dont let dingos near your baby


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh and then theres flies which are really annoying...


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

What are bull ants? I guess I have Australia stereotyped. Scorpions, tarantulas, dingos etc... I worry about stuff like that. But here in the states, all I've ever seen is a dead coyote pup and a huge coyote crossing the road. No poisonous spiders or anything. Do you have pics of your area? 
I see Australia as the desert and rocks. Crocs, dingos, kangaroos. Isn't that funny? The way we picture something that is actually not the way it is. At least not the whole Australia. I don't think I'm making sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Nah your making sense... :smile: Id upload some pix of where i live but my computer isnt liking me right now... :-(


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

That's ok. I seriously would love to be there but for now I will keep dreaming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Aw why cant you come soon though? Not enough money or something? I wish you could come...


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my! Your making me feel bad! Money, time, my family. This would actually have to be a planned thing. If I was on my own I wouldn't wait for anything except money. Who am I staying with??? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

lol i guess you have a point


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I guess you have a point...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

The wild mountain brumbies of course!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> drop bears lol! no just joking we dont.
> we have really no animals that come stalking in your yard of a night, like lions and cougars and that, but i see deer down the end of our driveway occasionly and owls and that. Im allergic to mosquitos so to me they are dangerous, then we have the dreded bull ants!


Toooo funny. I actually told some people over here that we had drop bears in Australia - explained the whole thing and had them completely sucked in ha ha ha


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> The wild mountain brumbies of course!


Yes! Thats the best animal we have over here! :wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

defiantely!! i looove the silver brumby movie


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I love the movie Flicka


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

me 2. have you seen the 2nd one ??


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Nope lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

dissapointing *tut tut*
i mean, its played by an arab!! and she is a mustang!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

aw awesome lol ill have to check it out then


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

its good, but, come on an arab?


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

lol XD


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm chiming in late here, but I am from Armidale, NSW.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Hahah thats fine  And kool, i have always liked Armidale


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

jazir1787 said:


> hey ellygrace, what part of central QLD are you in? i'll be sure to wave in your direction when i visit the parents in springsure!


Biloela baby! Or, Thangool if you want to get picky, but we have 300 people and are only 15min from Bilo, haha... =] Springsure's not too far from here, only a few hours drive! 
What's the weather expected to be like for your trip? It's been pretty dodgy around here at the moment. The Fitzroy is flooded in Rocky, and I'm pretty sure Theodore is flooded. They're expecting 500ml to fall in one week between Gladstone and Bowen. I just hope the creek that surrounds our place floods so we have a quiet Christmas haha.


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

ellygraceee said:


> Biloela baby! Or, Thangool if you want to get picky, but we have 300 people and are only 15min from Bilo, haha... =] Springsure's not too far from here, only a few hours drive!
> What's the weather expected to be like for your trip? It's been pretty dodgy around here at the moment. The Fitzroy is flooded in Rocky, and I'm pretty sure Theodore is flooded. They're expecting 500ml to fall in one week between Gladstone and Bowen. I just hope the creek that surrounds our place floods so we have a quiet Christmas haha.


it's looking like a no-go. banana shire is all flooded and even if we detoured the floods springsure is often cut off when the water goes up

we'll make the call the day before we're due to leave home. dont want to get flooded in, almost did that on the way home last time i drove :?

little sister says "we could fly into rocky" - yup, and then we wont be able to leave rocky!

not looking good, may need to postpone until easter


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Oh that sucks! Our creek came up this morning so we're flooded in for Christmas. Dad managed to nick to the airport and back to pick up my bag (which Qantas lost - so NOT happy with Qantas at the moment) before it came up. I think a few other families that we know in the Banana Shire and out Emerald way are flooded in to. 
Hahaha, you will be able to leave Rocky, you just won't get very far. What way do you go to get to Springsure from Rocky? 
Oh well, I hope you manage to make it there afterall and do so in one piece! =]


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

jazir1787 said:


> little sister says "we could fly into rocky" - yup, and then we wont be able to leave rocky!


aw your lil sister sounds so cute!  sorry had to say that :-|


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ya she does sound cute


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hehe agreed ^


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

mbender said:


> What are bull ants? I guess I have Australia stereotyped. Scorpions, tarantulas, dingos etc... I worry about stuff like that. But here in the states, all I've ever seen is a dead coyote pup and a huge coyote crossing the road. No poisonous spiders or anything. Do you have pics of your area?
> I see Australia as the desert and rocks. Crocs, dingos, kangaroos. Isn't that funny? The way we picture something that is actually not the way it is. At least not the whole Australia. I don't think I'm making sense.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Bull ants are massive ants that really hurt when they bite lol
I don't think I have ever seen a scorpian in the wild... wait I lie been in my horse but tiny little things are very uncommon.
If you come over here I don't think you really need to worry about scorpions, tarantulas and dingoes unless your planning on going bush haha


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm from Queensland!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to live up in QLD Benny  In Towoomba.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone who lives in QLD or used to, i classify as lucky!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

How come?


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Because we're Queens! Or because we have bananas.

Awesome, Tess. I'm near Gympie.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I won't try and worry about that. Always in the back of my mind though. And yes I would love to tour the bush. Do you guys know any aborigines? Sp? I want a Aussie name. Is there such a thing? I know I sound like a freak but I'm in love with Australia. I just watched my man from down under! Mmmmmm. Guess who??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> How come?


Cos QLD is like awesome lol. It would take forever to list all the reasons!  But the bananas and sugar cane fields are sweet! :wink: Oh and i love the palm trees and the places there and the beaches are some of the best


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I know heaps of aboriginies mbender! If you want to see some photos of what the bush in Australia looks like, I will take a few photos tomorrow of my place and show you! (im getting a new camera in the morning from santa lol)


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

mbender, i have loads of pics, PM me and i'll send you some facebook links


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

PS, sure we have a few spiders and reptiles and things, but it really depends where your are and what youre doing. 

for example, funnel web spiders are very dangerous, but there's none here.

crocodiles are dangerous. there's none of those here either.

we do have snakes, but you'd be unlucky to find one in town. if you went out riding somewhere in the right weather and right location you may see one, but you have to be quick because they slither off at first sign of danger. you are more likely to find certain types of snakes in certain places. like red bellies or tiger snakes near water, carpet pythons prefer scrubland, and brown snakes seem to really enjoy hiding under bits of sheet metal


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

And King Browns like rocks. ><

Carpet Pythons are so cute. We had one living in the caravan, it was about as wide as a tire track. oO


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I get funnel webs in my house i think, unless im mistaken for another spider, which i probably am, im very blonde xD


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

We have a little skink lizard that lives under our dish washer and eats all the bugs around the house. He is so cute! And also, I got bitten by a frilly the other day. I was pretending to wrestle a "Wild croc!"lol


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha. I was bitten by black ants today. xD


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I got bitten by a bull ant and it marked my foot for weeks, just went away on monday!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I once fell into a nest of bull ants... not fun at all haha


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh wow. That wouldn't be fun. D:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> We have a little skink lizard that lives under our dish washer and eats all the bugs around the house. He is so cute! And also, I got bitten by a frilly the other day. I was pretending to wrestle a "Wild croc!"lol


AWWW! So cute! :lol:


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

HorseChic said:


> I get funnel webs in my house i think, unless im mistaken for another spider, which i probably am, im very blonde xD


funnel webs are large, black, very dangerous and agressive and live outside, in holes in the ground. unless you live on the coast near syndey, then you probably dont have them 

however, if you have fairly large black spiders in the corners of your windows that make little white tunnels out of web, then you just have house spiders, which arent fun to be bitten by but less of a worry 

house spider

black house spider - Google Search

funnel web

funnel web - Google Search

cheers


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm certainly not, tho I would absolutely LOVE to move to Australia. I hate your spiders, but I would deal with it if it meant no snow 5 months out of the year :lol: absolutely love seeing your photos.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Hahaha I found the huntsman spiders in Sydney were the scariest thing! There was one in the gooseneck that was like the size of my face, and I absolutely coated the sucker in Mortein and not only would it not die, it also proceeded to chase me from one end of the goose to the other! D: They're not poisonous and only sting a little if you get bitten (apparently), but still -shudders-.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

My Mum found a huntsmen in her bed once... But i think there pretty much harmless and the spider was scared of her anyway xD


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyAussie!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ellygraceee said:


> Hahaha I found the huntsman spiders in Sydney were the scariest thing! There was one in the gooseneck that was like the size of my face, and I absolutely coated the sucker in Mortein and not only would it not die, it also proceeded to chase me from one end of the goose to the other! D: They're not poisonous and only sting a little if you get bitten (apparently), but still -shudders-.


 That just gave me goosebumps. A friend of mine has been living near Sydney while her partner finishes school and she had a video posted on facebook of them trying to "shoo away" a spider the size of her head. I nearly died trying to watch this. Insane!


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea, the suckers don't die easily. But we use 'Swipe' and it kills them with one spray!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I capture the spiders in a container then i throw them into the bush


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh you guys are Not helping me at all!!!!  yucky! Interesting to see but not that close.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

mbender - i got some pics of around where i live for you  im about to create a photo album with the pics in it and i added you as a friend so you will be able to see it


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I cant get pictures of my plsce as my mum decided to give my camera to me for my birthday lol, but thats only in 10 days


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats ok. I will wait. I've been waiting 30yrs to see Australia, I think i can wait another few days. hehe


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

mbender said:


> Cool thanks!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your welcome!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Another Aussie here, from Perth


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey there other Aussie! I'm not but wanna be!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

woo Chiilaa another West Aussie 
It has been so stinking hot here now, high 30s nearly 40 on chrissy


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. I have been at home doing nothing. The stables I ride at are closed for 3 weeks over Chrissy, so there is nothing else to do lol.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

mbender - I will adopt you and then you can be


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

same in the airconditioned rooms


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Chiilaa!! Mommy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

mbender said:


> Thanks Chiilaa!! Mommy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha your an Aussie now it's Mummy


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Brisbane, QLD here!


Around the corner from her  
Sometimes wonder if this is a good thing!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

RedTree said:


> haha your an Aussie now it's Mummy


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh sorry! I have to learn a whole different language. What is sister? Sister! Do you guys say,, thanks mate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

mbender said:


> Oh sorry! I have to learn a whole different language. What is sister? Sister! Do you guys say,, thanks mate?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do, but I am a bit of a derro ocker sheila at times


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha all the time 
well I only really call little boys mate as I work as a check out chick and don't really know what to call them


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

My hubby calls our 4yo boy Mate


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I love us Aussie's.. we go off topic easily..
... just saying and all


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

lol we do... We could all talk the leg off an iron pot rofl.

Time for me to turn in though, the ankle biters are up early so Mummy needs her beauty sleep. Come mbender, time for bed! Lights out, no getting out except to go to the loo! Go to sleep and don't wake Mummy before sunrise ****.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Chiilaa: what is derro ocker? Sheila is girl or something like that right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

mbender a derro is a umm nice way hillbilly type person lol and I'm not to sure about ocker but I think it's sortof the same thing
someone that drinks heaps haha
and yess sheila is girl


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Funny. So she's a hillbilly, drinkin girl! Cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Aussie "slang" !! 
Haha. Oh, how much fun we could have on the forum explaining it all the time. Some of it seems so natural to us Australian's too. 

I'm off to bed because its 11:16 here in QLD !


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

*Giggle* I love our Australian words!
Australians seem to talk about so much random stuff. It's weird.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Its 11:16 at night? Oh boy! Goodnight sheila! Lol. Newbies!! (Me)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

We do!!

I grantee an American girl would go crazy at one of our giggle-fest Australian girl sleepovers  Anyone else getting some serious rain in Aus. It seems to be going - non stop - here and driving me crazy! Though I'm heading to our property in Armidale on January the 3rd for some serious riding.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> We do!!
> 
> Anyone else getting some serious rain in Aus. It seems to be going - non stop - here and driving me crazy!


Yeah its been raining quite abit here in Sydney, and its flooding in QLD! :shock:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Not much in the way of rain here at the moment. We did have some in the few days before Xmas but now it is dry as a bone and stinking hot


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I wish it was like that here! At least we could go outside in the pool here. I'm planning on trying to ride today, only walking though. As its just way to wet and unsafe to do anything else!


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha. I thought everyone had the 'stay up all night' sleep overs.. And giggling is a given, I giggle like crazy when I'm tired. XD

Yep. I'm sick of the Cuss'in rain. Our back yard is just a small puddle. =/


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

mbender said:


> Chiilaa: what is derro ocker? Sheila is girl or something like that right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


mbender, an ocker is a stereotypical Australian. Generally male, he wears stubbies (very short shorts), a grey/blue singlet, an Akubra (stockman's hat) with corks hanging off it, thongs (flip flops) and is a drunken smoker with an extremely broad accent. We use the term fairly loosely to describe anyone who is a bit of a hillbilly with a strong accent. I find that my accent can be a bit ocker occasionally. We had to study the "ocker" as part of an english assignment this year. 

As for the rain... SOMEONE SHOOT ME NOW! D: 
Kariboe Creek was 50cm from bursting its banks last night. It's around 100m from my home. I took Maggie for a ride down the road this morning and in the deepest bits it's up to her chest and people were swimming and canoeing down the road. Our backyard is full of water, and it's knee deep in the paddock. It's raining non-stop and it's expected that the creek will burst its banks tonight. We have neighbours being evacuated and my parents are going to sandbag before we leave as we are not keen on leaving the horses. Day Four of being stranded...
Oh, and the town of Theodore where the PCAQ State Sporting/MountedGames/Gymkhana/Campdraft was held is currently being evacuated. We got pictures off friends of the showgrounds, which is completely underwater - to the point where you can't see the bottom rungs of the fences.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Currently it hasn't flooded in my part of Brisbane and it seems that the rain may be clearing up. Hopefully! Currently I am on holidays and it has rained the whole time, so I would like a refund on my holidays.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow its stinking hot over here hit nearly 40 on chrissy not to bad today only gonna be 33 I think, nice and cool in the morning went for an early ride


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Its raining over at my house at the moment... What summery weather!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Perfect Perth day here, went down to Rockingham and chilled on the beach with some family. Got burnt on the places my dearest fiancée missed while putting suncream on my back *sigh* but we had fun and the kids had a blast


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

aww you of been like half an hour away from me haha
I went out and brought my self a laptop 
Then been palying around with it for the remainder of the day lol


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I am sitting here and trying to picture your stories. Flooding and dry and hot which 40 here is cold but must be like 100 there. I watched animal planet last night on dingoes. How some tourist from England?, had gotten lost and dingoes attacked him? Then a little 9yr old was attacked and killed. Have any of you seen dingoes close up? I think they are beautiful. Not afraid of them just respect them. Their like our wolves here. Beautiful but to be respected! I hope you guys don't mind me dreaming and talking to you this much about Australia. If it bugs you or I'm becoming annoying let me know. I'll shut up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love dingoes, I don't think we have them wild in WA... but there in the zoo and you can get them as pets now as well.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I just saw on the news about what's going on in Queensland and Brisbane. Wow. Have some water. The prime minister was speaking about it. Hope its not as bad as I saw on tv for you guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently we had an earthquake here in Margaret River last night. Only a 2.3 or something. I slept through it....


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Where is that at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

What time is it by you guys?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

South Western corner of Western Australia

Margaret River - Google Maps


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

8:20pm here


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

mbender said:


> I just saw on the news about what's going on in Queensland and Brisbane. Wow. Have some water. The prime minister was speaking about it. Hope its not as bad as I saw on tv for you guys!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It depends on which parts of Qld you saw mbender. =] Out Theodore way has probably been the worst hit. They've evacuated the entire town to my town's civic centre. I don't think Brisbane is anywhere near as bad as it is in Central Qld... But I'm not too sure on that. I'll see if I can post some pictures of the creek near our place. 
It's around 10:20pm here.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

same time as HowClever 8:20


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

HowClever said:


> South Western corner of Western Australia
> 
> Ya see the flooding is eastern Aus, right? I hope you guys get through this safely!
> Margaret River - Google Maps


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

This was taken on Christmas Eve. It was completely full last night.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Where were you at? Oh my gosh! Not good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm in Central Queensland, around 2 hours from Rockhampton, in a small town called Thangool. =]


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

How is it one says 8:ish and the other 11ish? Weird!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Australian time is screwed up lol, all you have to do is cross the border and its like 2 hours different or something.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Opposite sides of the country, so different time zones


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Edit- Oops, that teaches me for not refreshing my page after going away.
I don't have bad flooding here, luckily! But it is really bad in some places. D:
We have dingos on our place! They're so cute. I want one. xD
And yep, 10.30pm here. But going to sleep now.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I agree RedTree... We have about three different time zones, and then they've got Daylight Saving in the South East - talk about messed up! I feel sorry for the people who tour Australia. The moment they get used to having their watches set one way, they have to change again...


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, that's different with the time zones. Benny, aren't you afraid of them attacking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I think dingoes are placid... well thats my theory anyway, they just have puppy dog eyes and well yer haha
In WA we don't have daylight saving  which I think is great as I get up early and when we trialed it, it was dark still at 7 or something very annoying


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

So you've seen em Red?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There are still dingos living wild in most parts of Australia. More out in the 'outback' type areas, along the borders of the deserts mostly. WA also has a good size number of brumbies, not sure how many off the top of my head.

Don't mind talking about Oz at all mbender. I am pretty Aussie-proud, and more than happy to talk about how great it is  40 degrees C is about 104 degrees F.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes in the zoo mainly and one of my brothers friends has a cross dingo.
they don't actaully bark... from what I remember.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I get the feeling they don't too. They do eat babies tho ROFLMFAO

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

hmmm apparently they do bark *shrug* the things you learn these days lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

maybe they don't howl then.... haha I know theres something they don't do...


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool! I would love to see your wildlife! I can only picture it. I know this sounds silly but when we talk about some of this I refer back to the movie "Man from Snowy River". Mmmmmm, love me a Aussie man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

They don't bark very often, and howl a lot more of the time.

mbender - I love an aussie man too. Unfortunately mine doesn't ride lol.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

That's ok. Does he support what you do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love english accents lol they are to die for


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

What are you talking about english accent?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

mbender - yes he does. He stays home with the kids every Saturday so I can go riding, and occasionally he will do the same on a Sunday arvo, but I don't go very often on a Sunday.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

How old are your children? Thats nice that he does that for you.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Dingos only really bark if they've learnt it. We have a dingo cross and because she was raised with domestic dogs she barks.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

mbender - I have a 4 year old boy and 10 month old twin girls


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

& we have another Aussie on the forum.
... We're taking over!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

This is not fair. Oh well more the merrier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Mwahaha. 

... You all knew that it would happen sooner or later, just saying and all.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Haahaha there are a lot of aussies now more the better!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Nah, they don't annoy us. We've only had about three threatin the herd. Twice the Percheron chased them off, and the other time, our dog got into a fight with one, 'cose it came near the house. But they stay away now.
They're often howling up in the mountain. I love listening to them.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Woo for us Australians!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok so another Aussie things, Sun.

I have a bad experience with sunburn at the moment so remember! SUNCREAM!!!!!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Ugh, you poor thing PintoTess! I agree, the sun here is the worst. =/ Especially in summer, and especially at the beach. I have permanent red spots on my nose, chest and under my eyes from the stupid sun and where I always forget/accidently wipe off sunscreen...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm another Aussie, joined in this thread a bit late apparently!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't even walk at the moment my thighs are that swollen, I can't even wear shorts! I am wearing a VERY loose dress at the moment, so no shorts for a while


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Whereabouts are you in Australia Kayty? I really enjoy reading your posts and wouldn't mind a few lessons off you one day if you teach and if you aren't toooo far away! 
YEOUCH! Poor PintoTess! It's making me cringe just thinking about how much pain that must be... D: 

So who's watching the fireworks on the Harbour Bridge tonight? =] I'm getting M&D to tape it for me because after we come back from tea, I'm going riding! I reckon it'll be the best way to end the year - turning the arena lights on and letting Maggie carry me into the new year (and loads of carrots for her too)!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

ellygraceee said:


> So who's watching the fireworks on the Harbour Bridge tonight? =] I'm getting M&D to tape it for me because after we come back from tea, I'm going riding! I reckon it'll be the best way to end the year - turning the arena lights on and letting Maggie carry me into the new year (and loads of carrots for her too)!


I just came back from them actually  Was really crowded (you know what comes with crowds :-() but still it was a great time, and the fireworks were stunning! im staying up till midnight to watch the midnight ones on TV :wink:


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi girls! I haven't seen this thread in awhile! Missed ya. Been watching the news on the floods there. Hope my girls are doing ok. Pinto: ouwwwie! You sure your not allergic to the sun? I hope you get better soon! Guess what I heard on the news today?

Here close in my area they found a horse dead in their driveway. Throat ripped out! I think it was either one of their horses or a boarders. They believe a cougar did it. How scary! I haven't heard much more on it. I might have to try and see if there's anymore information on line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh wow. D:

I heard that someone just lost 4 horses in the floods the other day. They had to be airlifted out, but she couldn't take the horses. And four died.

Luckily it's not raining here right now.

Happy New Year! We could hear the fireworks from in town. And they're 15minutes drive away. xD Benny wasn't too sure. She kept walking in circles, and looking at them.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

The town fireworks were about 300m away from my front door - I'm glad my horse is out of town but I hope my cat is okay. He should be, he's experienced many fireworks before. If I'd known they were going to have them there I would have locked him in. 

Its not good about losing horses in floods. I don't mean to be mean, but its very strange that should happen. Most people evacuate their livestock because there is a fair bit of warning before flooding is that bad. Its the people who refuse to leave who get into danger...I know lots of people in other areas got all their stock out in time. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Happy new year everyone as well  Anyone doing anything special today as like celebrations?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Huh. it's new years? OH YEAH!!!! Thats right! Only 3 days till my birthday. I DO hope that I am not allergic to the sun lol  
i woke up this morning and my legs are pretty much one big blister and I had a very restless night :*( I hope I am better, I need to train Tess for morriset show!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

ellygraceee said:


> Whereabouts are you in Australia Kayty? I really enjoy reading your posts and wouldn't mind a few lessons off you one day if you teach and if you aren't toooo far away!
> YEOUCH! Poor PintoTess! It's making me cringe just thinking about how much pain that must be... D:
> 
> So who's watching the fireworks on the Harbour Bridge tonight? =] I'm getting M&D to tape it for me because after we come back from tea, I'm going riding! I reckon it'll be the best way to end the year - turning the arena lights on and letting Maggie carry me into the new year (and loads of carrots for her too)!


I'm in South Aussie, so a bit far, though I do teach!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Kayty said:


> I'm in South Aussie, so a bit far, though I do teach!


Yeah, just a TAD bit far. =P But if I'm ever down that way and have a horse with me, I'll most certainly be wanting lessons! =]

The fireworks were pretty awesome last night. I was watching them on the tv in the local pub. I did find out though that Maggie is super quiet - drunken party next door combined with her first time being ridden under the lights didn't phase her at all! My plans for the day are riding three horses, cleaning tack and off to the pub. Not too much celebrating here! =D What are you up to HorseChic? 

Benny, that story doesn't surprise me at all. I'd say there's been an awful lot of livestock lost in these floods. I know the local tourist park here lost a few horses because the water just came up way too quick. A lot of the evactuating done around here was emergency stuff (pretty much "get in the helicopter or drown) - the water just comes up too fast here for people to get out. By the time it gets bad enough to evacuate, all the bridges are under and the towns are cut off. Where I live in Biloela, we couldn't get to another town at all and Bilo itself was in no danger of bad flooding.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

ellygraceee said:


> What are you up to HorseChic?


Nothing much, but i am really tired cos i stayed up till after midnight... :?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Been riding sheriff HorseChic?


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Been riding sheriff HorseChic?


Nope :-( She is a trail horse instead of a lesson horse now and all the beginners ride him... :? Well, i guess she was an easy horse to ride...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awwww, Hopefull you can still ride him/her. He? Her? lol


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Sheriffs a she weirdly enough


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow now that IS strange! It sounds likea gelding names lol


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Pinto. How's the weather there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hot and HOT!!! I am in the house in the air con. Riding is out of the question thats for sure. And there is now way that I am going outside just to b]get even more sun burnt then I already am.  poor me!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh gosh ya! Ouch. What are you putting on your burn?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Aloe ICE. Its very good and it soothes it well.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope so! I bet taking a shower hurts like heck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It does, it burns so then i have to have a cold shower which kills me and I havent got the guts to swin in a chlorine pool. I would if my back wasnt literally one big blister!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my girl! Lesson learned hey? I'm sorry your in such pain. I hope you feel better! Stupid sunburn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Lesson definately learned! Luckily I covered my face in Zinc and it didn't get burnt at all! I love Zinc at the moment


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice one PintoTess


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahahah, Zinc! AMAZING stuff!!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Get better soon


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I hope I do, I am peeling like a potato at the moment


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

oh that sucks big time  but you will get better soon hopefully


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Peeling like a potato? Yucky! Still hot there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Have no idea what the temperature was here today, but I went out to feed an my horses were covered in a lovely layer of dried sweat. And yes they are in a paddock with plenty of shelter.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh geez. That sucks! I wasn't worried about shelter. I have to remember what time it is there. Going on night time right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, 7:52pm where I am.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Good night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ick my sunburn is a ripper!! Silly me rode in a tank top the other day with a cross over back sports bra... put sunscreen on in the morning but rode 6 horses so by the end of the day my bra was just about burnt into my back.... oops! So now I've got crystal clear bra strap marks across my back, the my partner is taking great pleasure in slapping at every opportunity, men!!!! 

mbender, we've just hit the middle of summer and the heat hasn't really even kicked in, last year in South Australia we had 14 days straight of temperatures over 40*C... it was horrible! 
I went on a houseboat trip on the Murray River with my work mates for a week last January, it got so hot in the middle of the river, that our airconditioner broke down, and an hour later the boat motor shut down. We finally got into a pub on the side of the river, and they said it had gone over 50*C. Not THAT was hot!! You would go and have a shower, get out and still be wet 3 hours later!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I lived in the NT for a while...my first day there was 46 degrees! Its surprising how much getting used to it makes a difference though. Back then 36 degrees was reasonably cool (when I was used to it), but now if it gets over 26 I die! Too used to cold weather 

Winter will be good.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It is my Birthday today.!!! YAY!!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Happy birthday PintoTess!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

gosh I missed heaps lol, went to Rotto for new years 
Didn't stay up because now I get really tired because I had glanger fever a week before chrissy so tired all the time.. living off powerade haha

But Rpttp was so much fun even if did go to bed 6:30 every night lol, I can't get over how much quokkas look like kangaroos lol, that was my first time in rotto in a few years and quookas are just so dam cute.
I will share some photos of them, they are such curiuos little critters also, came up to you looking for food but you can't feed them upset their diet and get fined


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG they are adorable! Thanks for sharing the pix! There sooo cute!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I know and they give you puppy dog eyes lol


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hehe i wish i could keep them as a pet!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys :"D I hope Hc doesn't mind me posting this but I am doing drawing commissions for people in Australia  Look at my threads to see samples and PM me if interetsted :F


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

Gumeracha/Kersbrook/Williamstown Area in the Adelaide Hills, South Australia


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess - its fine, dont worry


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> Gumeracha/Kersbrook/Williamstown Area in the Adelaide Hills, South Australia


Not far from me 
I'm a 'hillbilly' as well but down South


----------

